# Body back on chassis



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

This morning the body shop picked up my chassis. It has now been lovingly bolted to the body.......some pics!arty:
2nd pic is Al, the owners son adjusting the fit and snugging the body down.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool!! :cheers
What's with that rear cross member and the center section?? Gas tank filler neck clearance??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sooo F&%:coolg trick.

Any timetable for paint? Bod looks close.

Did you ever start up the motor?

It's so damn hot here + working all the time, I have'nt even driven mine yet.

But it's ready.....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, That is for the gas tank filler neck. Alky, The body is closer to finished than it looks...the trunk lid, doors, and fenders are already prepared. The engine should be complete by the end of August. I am gonna order the tranny and converter next week.......Meanhile, I gotta clean and regroup the garage so I can do the wiring, dash install, engine/trans, etc......E:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would put the popcorn emoticon on here, but we don't have one, Corvette forum does..
Anyway, this is getting good! What color are you painting it? That is Nice, congrats Eric, body shop is getting it!
Alky, hear you on Hot, it is nasty hot for the last couple months, now the rest of the country is catching up and exceeding the temps here. I watch the news and 95 and humid sounds pretty good, just sucks to work in.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

High of 102 today. Thankfully the place I work has AC which is rare for manufacturing, but when your dealing with gunpowder hot is not good! :shutme

Also hear you on the Smilies. I've mentioned it before. Sometimes they say what words just can't express. :willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks great , Eric.......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jet...it will be BLACK with red 2006/1967 GTO interior. I hear you guys on the temp!!!!....we are supposed to be 92 and humid today. 68, thanks for the popcorn!...I am Jonseing bad for this car to be finished!:cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You'all (did I say it right?) should come up for a visit we could go for a boat ride......E arty:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Close, Y'all........ Niiiiiiiiiiiice boat!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks! Y'all !:cheers


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice ride but..... is it blown???? Not the same as the goat. Very nice, meet you at the dock in 15 minutes. I'll bring the beverages! NICE!!! Summer is so short in this part of the country!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Summer is too short here also. The boat is not blown....yet. Talk about a waste of money boating season = May through September here.......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Y'all need to move to FL.. Longer boat season, 9 months, Sep to May, before it gets hot.. 
Dif between a Northern girl and southern girl.. Northern girl says you can come over, southern girl says Y'all can come over..:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

wouldnt be a body shop without girlie pics. :cheers
are those solid body mounts?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Thats the plan...looking into the Sarasota/Nokomis area (I have family there).... 66, Yes they are solid. there are 2 "L" shaped angle irond bolted to the block. The block sits in the 2 Vertical pins and bolts down...the 2 red arms adjust and 'triangulate" the squareness in the chassis...plenty strong (I hope)


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

oh ive got no doubt about the strength. just wondering if its gonna be a little harsh. but then again its not a granny car. arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the whole ride is gonna be a little bit harsh due to the R&P, and the suspension in general....only one way to find out!!!!!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric, 

That was TOTALLY AWESOME!! (picture the small child from The Incredibles) 

Very impressive and can't wait to see it painted. I wish I could talk the wife into letting me have a little fun with our interior, she's still stuck on the stock hot rod looking seats. (can't blame her for that) 

Keep the pics coming and I think we'll all want a ride to see how it handles and feels when you're done. You can just do a quick tour of the US. We will of course provide you a hot meal and a cold brew for your trouble.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me! I always wanted to drive around the Country and get in cool adventures!:cheers....I think there will be a "lull" in the pic posting, as the body work gets started.:willy: E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> wouldnt be a body shop without girlie pics. :cheers
> are those solid body mounts?


66, I misunderstood your question. I thought you were asking about the motor mounts. YES, the silver "donuts" (Mmmmmm, donuts) you see in the pics are body mounts/spacers. There is actually a rubber mount under and over the chassis, then the aluminum spacer to gove me "a little more room" for clearances ( 1/2" fuel lines,battery cable from trunk,3" exhaust, 4l80e tranny, etc.) They raise the body 1/2".... makes a big difference! I don't want any body to chassis rattles........and today the doors went back on and were aligned with the 1/4 panels. Wednesday, front fenders go on, and smoooooothing of the body begins.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Summer is too short here also. The boat is not blown....yet. Talk about a waste of money boating season = May through September here.......


You need to have a boat down here on Lake Norman, outside of Charlotte, where I am now located. That's the good news. The bad news is that it is so hot, I'll probably have to install air conditioning in my goat. Your call looks like it's coming along famously. Regards.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Paul! We had a couple days here that were 102*....If you are serious about A/C, check out Vintage Air......Eric:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

eric you suck....what the hell kind of frame and cradle is that. coil overs...hell, everything looks outstanding. is that a custom frame, or did you just box your frame in?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> 66, I misunderstood your question. I thought you were asking about the motor mounts. YES, the silver "donuts" (Mmmmmm, donuts) you see in the pics are body mounts/spacers. There is actually a rubber mount under and over the chassis, then the aluminum spacer to gove me "a little more room" for clearances ( 1/2" fuel lines,battery cable from trunk,3" exhaust, 4l80e tranny, etc.) They raise the body 1/2".... makes a big difference! I don't want any body to chassis rattles........and today the doors went back on and were aligned with the 1/4 panels. Wednesday, front fenders go on, and smoooooothing of the body begins.


thats a pretty neat trick. gives you a little wiggle room but not enough to be noticeable. you got all the cool stuff E. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VV, It is a custom frame and suspension, check out Street Rod Garage..and please be careful "over there"!:cheers TEMPEST, Thanks!, now if I only had a new body (mine not the cars)!!:cheers


----------

